# Mustang pro-roller mohair roper cinch reviews



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello does any one here have this same mohair cinch?
If so what can you tell me about this cinch, is it a good one, does it stretch a little or not at all, is it long lasting? and what about the quality..
Any reviews will be greatly appreciated 

Mustang Pro-Roller Mohair Roper Cinch - Horse.com








Product summary:
27 strand 100% mohair cinch with leather sewn center, billet pocket and dual mustang pro-roller stainless steel buckles. 100% mohair cinch cord is sheared from Angora goats and is extremely soft and durable. Cord allows your horse to naturally expand while keeping the saddle snug and in place


----------

